# pronto



## Naivius

En este contexto la palabra pronto se puede entender de la siguiente manera?
 
_Não sei o que sentia por ele. Amor é uma palavra difícil. Era o meu pai, pronto._ 
 
Era mi padre y punto.
Era mi padre, listo.
Era mi padre y ya.
 
Es ésa la idea?
 
Obrigada!


----------



## Mangato

Pronto es una expresión que se utiliza con muchos sentidos. En este caso equivale a 
*era mi padre y punto*


----------



## Outsider

Diría que sí.


----------



## Naivius

Muito obrigada!

Saludos!


----------



## nanaaa

Olá,
Queria perguntar em que outros sentidos se pode usar pronto?
Obrigada!


----------



## Naticruz

nanaaa said:


> Olá,
> Queria perguntar em que outros sentidos se pode usar pronto?
> Obrigada!


Cuidado com o «pronto». Em Portugal houve e ainda há uma moda de dizer «pronto», por tudo e por nada e até pessoas com responsabilidades linguísticas o soltam a todo o momento.​​Têm este hábito tão enraizado que sem o menor sentido, iniciam ou terminam uma frase, dizendo «pronto» ou «prontos». É uma muleta considerada insuportável, mas que até na televisão se ouve, em especial nos concursos. Nestas situações não tem o mínimo significado.​​Para a palavra *pronto* o meu dicionário dá os seguintes significados: (acrescentei alguns exemplos a azul)​_adjectivo_​*1. *que não se demora; rápido; instantâneo; imediato; Maria tem resposta pronta​​*2. *que está acabado; terminado; O jantar está pronto​​*3. *livre;​​*4. *que está disposto a; preparado; Estou pronto para o que der e vier​​*5. *apto; Está pronto para o serviço​​*6. *presente; na escola os alunos respondem «pronto» quando o professor faz a chamada​​​_advérbio_​com prontidão;​​_substantivo masculino_​soldado que acabou com aproveitamento o seu período de instrução;​​*a pronto* em que a dívida é saldada no acto de transacção;​*de pronto* num instante, num abrir e fechar de olhos;​*num pronto* rapidamente;​(Do lat. _promptu-_, «id.»)​


----------



## nanaaa

Muito obrigada pela sua ajuda
É verdade que a gente em Portugal usa muito "pronto" no sentido como o esplicou voce, por isso nao sabia o que exactamente significa em essas situaçoes.


----------



## Mangato

Também é uma forma coloquial de contestar ao telefone no Brasil. (Em São Paulo, não sei se também em outros lugares)


----------



## nanaaa

Nao sabia disso,
obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Também é uma forma coloquial de contestar ao telefone no Brasil. (Em São Paulo, não sei se também em outros lugares)


 Bem paulista. O usual é o "alô?"


----------



## joaosilva

Desconocia y me sorprende (lo digo en serio) que los lingüistas de Portugal no reconozcan (todavia) la interjección "pronto" (en el resto de paises lusofonos no se si su uso está tan extendido como en Portugal). Los muchos usos a los que se aludia creo que tienen que ver precisamente con este uso que no viene recogido en los diccionários. Equivaldría al uso de las siguientes palabras en español (como interjecciones): *Bueno, bien, vale, ya, listo, *etc. También seria equivalente a algunas otras expresiones como *y punto*, *de acuerdo...*

"Pronto, acho que acabo de partir o resto da loiça..." 

Saludos


----------



## evora

Voltando à frase de Naivius, entendo "pronto" como o seguinte:

Não há mais nada a acrescentar / já está tudo dito/explicado / Assunto encerrado. 

É como se fosse algo incontestável/indiscutível/indescritível, que dispensa explicações. 
Pai é pai. Melhor dizendo, amor de pai (ou de filho/a pelo pai) é amor de pai.
Não há nada nem ninguem que o substitua.

É caso para dizer: "Palavras para quê?" 

Por isso, também concordo que seja equivalente ao espanhol "y punto".


----------



## Carfer

É uma expressão de uso comum em Portugal. Joaosilva fez um bom apanhado dos usos coloquiais e dos equivalentes espanhóis. Concordo com a Nati de que se abusa muito dela como muleta, mas, ressalvando o abuso, só acho verdadeiramente censurável a variante '_prontos_'.


----------



## joaosilva

PS: El PRIBERAM opina sobre el uso de _pronto/prontos_, lo siguiente:
http://www.flip.pt/tabid/325/Default.aspx?DID=1173
Estoy de acuerdo con Évora en el sentido que me sugiere la frase original. Propongo algunas expresiones en español que podrian quedar bien ahí: *'y punto'*, *'se acabó*', *'no hay más vuelta de hoja*', '*no hay que darle más vueltas*', '*y ya está*'...

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Bem paulista. O usual é o "alô?"


.

Sim, alô, é universal, mas  cada um tinha o seu jeitinho pessoalizado. Isso daria pra outro tópico


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> É uma expressão de uso comum em Portugal. Joaosilva fez um bom apanhado dos usos coloquiais e dos equivalentes espanhóis. Concordo com a Nati de que se abusa muito dela como muleta, mas, ressalvando o abuso, só acho verdadeiramente censurável a variante '_prontos_'.


É exactamente esse exagero…pronto… e muitas vezes a inadequação verbal que eu critico e desvalorizo, prontos

Amigáveis cumprimentos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Lembrei-me que os nordestinos (especialmente os pernambucanos) usam o *pronto* como interjeição, para substituir o "*OK*" ou o "*certo!*".


----------



## Sofia_Santos

Hola,

Necesito saber como se traduce eso para español, p.f.:

*Pronto, ganhaste.*

(En español es algo como "Ok, ganaste")

Pero no quiero "ok" - necesito el substituto directo de "pronto" en esta frase).

Gracias
Saludos a todos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"ya, ganaste"; "ya, has ganado".


----------



## Mangato

Tienes razón, Ok suena excesivamente yankee.
Yo diría cualquiera de las tres opciones siguientes:
- No se hable más. Ganaste,  
- De acuerdo, ganaste. 
- Conforme, ganaste.


----------



## Naticruz

En un registro informal, «*Para ti la perra gorda*» es una expresión española con que alguien pone fin a una discusión que le cansa.
 
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Sofia_Santos said:


> Hola,
> 
> Necesito saber como se traduce eso para español, p.f.:
> 
> *Pronto, ganhaste.*
> 
> (En español es algo como "Ok, ganaste")
> 
> Pero no quiero "ok" - necesito el substituto directo de "pronto" en esta frase).
> 
> Gracias
> Saludos a todos


OK  (anglicismo)
En su lugar se debe decir: *bien*; *está bien*; *de acuerdo*.
© Diccionario de incorrecciones, particularidades y curiosidades del lenguaje.
TT


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Naivius said:


> En este contexto la palabra pronto se puede entender de la siguiente manera?
> 
> _Não sei o que sentia por ele. Amor é uma palavra difícil. Era o meu pai, pronto._
> 
> Era mi padre y punto.
> Era mi padre, listo.
> Era mi padre y ya.
> 
> Es ésa la idea?
> 
> Obrigada!


 
Y punto, y ya, y basta, y eso... Esa es la idea pero como se suele usar por aquí cuando hay rudeza, por estos lados usamos (en este caso que parece sentimental) sólo coma+listo/punto/ya/eso.

Sobre todo yo usaría era mi papá, eso. Es muy venezolana esta respuesta.



> Necesito saber como se traduce eso para español, p.f.:


 
Un corriente "está bien, ganaste" sirve para todos los países hispanohablantes y para todas la edades.

Saludos.


----------



## curlyboy20

WhoSoyEu said:


> Bem paulista. O usual é o "alô?"


 
Não sabia isso. Tem que vir do idioma italiano porque é desse jeito que eles respondem o telefone.


----------



## Mangato

Aló, alô, alo,allo são locuções de uso internacional. Acredito que procedem do inglés americano. Eles inventarom o telefone


----------



## curlyboy20

Mangato said:


> Aló, alô, alo,allo são locuções de uso internacional. Acredito que procedem do inglés americano. Eles inventarom o telefone


 
Alexander Graham Bell inventou o telefone e ele era escocês!


----------



## Mangato

curlyboy20 said:


> Alexander Graham Bell inventou o telefone e ele era escocês!


 
Certo, mas foi nos laboratórios de Brantford (Canadá) e Boston onde ele desenvolveu os experimentos que originaram o aparelho. A primeira patente foi registada nos EE. UU., por isso o telefone é considerado invento americano.


----------

